# Wheels won't engage (not friction wheel issue)



## yergnov (Feb 22, 2019)

I want to apologize in advance if I misstate something. I'm only kind of dangerous with tools...

I have an old Ariens snow blower that slowly lost drive ability. I suspected it might be the friction wheel, but when the drive plate moves forward, it makes decent contact. The problem is that when the machine is running, the plates won't move forward. It seems like the (I'm not super technical) clutch fork? does not push it forward, even though the lever pulls it fine. I have checked the springs, but they seem to be still tight. The fork has a bolt between its tines which keeps the fork in place but that has a bit of clearance. I am wondering if something came off of that bolt? It is awfully shiny compared to everything else in that area. There is not much room to get to that bolt where the clutch fork sits, I assume I'll have to remove the axle to adjust, but want to know if that is necessary. So, here are my questions:
- Should that bolt be tightened so as to remove any clutch /fork play?
- Did something come off of that shaft?
- Does that drive wheel come off easily? (looks to be a 1" pair of nuts to hold it on) - should I bother?
- Is there something else I am missing?
- What makes that pair of plates move forward to make contact with the friction wheel beside some linkage and springs and the clutch fork?

Yesterday we got 9" of snow and I ended up pushing my blower up and down the hill. It works ok other than the self-propelled wheels.

thanks in advance!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Post pics. Crystal ball is at repair shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stand the blower on the front of the auger housing, remove the bottom cover, turn the wheels see what's moving and what's not; engage the drive by clamping the drive lever, see what is moving and what is not, what is engaging. You have to start slowly and investigate, look around.

Video is good, pics are good, model number is even better.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

The Drive Plate Shaft needs to be lubed. Put Machine in service position, and remove cover. Spray PB Blaster on Drive plate shaft and work the Plate Back and forth using a large screwdriver or pry bar until it loosens up.


----------



## yergnov (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I will try to post pics/vids after work today. The drive plate shaft is mobile. I put some WD40 on it and it moves freely- which is why I don't know why it won't engage regularly. 

Not sure what PB Blaster is, but I'll check Amazon.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## yergnov (Feb 22, 2019)

Ariens 924026


----------



## yergnov (Feb 22, 2019)

I figured out that the weld broke on the clutch fork. Not sure if I should buy a new part, or try to get this thing re-welded.


----------

